# After 10.69.3.1 update Tesla phone app has trouble connecting to car



## tom.walker (Apr 15, 2019)

After the 10.69.3.1 update, my Tesla app (on Android) stopped connecting to my car. It almost always say "Last seen xxx minutes/hours ago". Also, in the car, when I go to "Controls" (car icon in left bottom) > "Upgrades", it says "Service Unavailable." So it's a general connectivity issue. After much debugging, I found that if I turn off WiFi in the car so that I'm connected via LTE, the problem goes away. The app connects fine, and the "upgrades" screen operates properly. My WiFi connection is medium strength, so I don't think it's a problem w/ the WiFi signal itself. Note that when you turn off WiFi in the car, it stays off only temporarily. I had to make it forget my WiFi network in order to keep it disconnected. My next step is to connect to a friend's WiFi network to see if it is an issue specific to my network, but won't be able to do that for awhile. Has anybody else had this issue after updating to 10.69.3.1? (2019 Model 3).


----------

